# Congratulations, CFU507, on 2,000 Posts!



## AngelEyes

Congratulations, cfu!
​
You're sweet and kind all the time, and you make my visits here fun when I run into you.

 
I'm sure you laugh at me when I write to you just to see if you're still safe in your part of the world. You've taught me a lot about how lucky I am to be an American.

 
Here's to 2,000 more of your wonderful posts.


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## ewie

Oh yes, congratulations from me too, CFU


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And from me - it's a pleasure to read  your posts!


----------



## cfu507

Many thanks to all of you! I feel very lucky that I've came across this forum; I've learned so much (what a shame, but I admit it ), but especially because I met wonderful people in this forum, and some of them are you. I haven't been here for a long time and it's a pleasure to see you again.
Thank you for your congratulations, and most of all, for everything you have done for me (not only in this forum).​


----------



## Trisia

I missed this! 

Congratulations, Miss Piggy.  Always nice to see your posts in the EO. 

I hope you are safe and well.

Blessings and hugs,
Trisia


----------



## Flaminius

Ani tamid nehene be chevratekh, dawqa' be forum `ivri, CFU!

mazel tov, we-`ad me'a `eśrim alafim reshumot.  

Best of bests,
Flam


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## amikama

מזל טוב לרגל ההודעה האלפיים! 

וגם אני מאחל לך עד מאה ועשרים אלף הודעות!


----------



## cfu507

Thank you very much!!!


----------

